# I GOT A BFP!!!



## lollylou1

Hi everyone, if you have read only of my posts, they basically said me and husband werent allowed to try for a bbay for 3 months to give him to to get better. we thought we should give it a break and had a few probs with tests but now had a positive with clear blue and clear blue digital i am sooooooooooo excited.
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jayne

Congrats!! :D


----------



## DonnyDoo

Congrats!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big Congratulations to you both! xXx


----------



## miel

wow congrats!!!!


----------



## maz

congratulations - have a great pregnancy


----------



## candice123

Congratulations!!! I am sooo happy for you, I hope U have a happy and hea;thy nine months!! Spread some of that dust this way girl!!:happydance::happydance: Candice xx


----------



## Samo

congratulations! happy 9 months :D happy christmas baby!


----------



## dizzynic

:hugs::happydance:congratulations xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## funkym

Congratualtions hun, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Yay, congratulations


----------



## _Alice_

Aww congraulations sweetie x


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations hun. Have a happy and healthy prenancy xx


----------



## superp123

NO WAY!!! Good for you. Hope you have a happy healthy 9. :hugs:
P


----------



## diva4180

big congrats hun!! :)


----------



## wantababybump

Yay!! Cogratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## suzan

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## loopylew

yey!! congrats xx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx:happydance:


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!! :dance: 9 months here she comes!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations Hun
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations! =)


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Alexandra

Well done!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## HAYS

nice work hun congrats
xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

CONGRATULATIONS to you both. I bet you are really excited, especially when it's such a surprise in the middle of a sort of break. Fantastic news.


----------



## louisaL

congratulations lou!!

hopefully there will be another lou soon to catch up with you ;) lol


----------



## Lois

That's fantastic! Congratulations to you and your husband!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news. Good luck xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## onefineday

congrats hun
:happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::headspin::happydance::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations. have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## journey

Congratulations!


----------



## biteable

congratulations hun xx


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## dannigizmo

great news! CONGRATULATIONS!!! danni xxx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations and best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats:headspin:


----------



## sairmare

CONGRATULATIONS- throw us some:dust::dust:


----------



## connoll

congratulations
enjoy


----------



## SpecialGift89

This is kind of late but I still wanted to say CONGRATS have a happy and healthy 9months!!!


----------



## _Alice_

Wow ... congratulations x


----------



## FunnyBunny

Whoa, just been reading some of your other posts so was very suprised to read this one -as i bet you were!! Congratulations.

:happydance:


----------



## HAYS

thats wicked news hun,congrats
xxx


----------



## hayley352

congratulations xx


----------



## Sassy

WOOT! Congrats!!


----------



## elm

:happydance:

Congratulations xxx

:happydance:


----------



## Samo

congratulations! i remember you just talking about the low sperm count etc. I guess BFPs happen when you least expect it :D that is great :wohoo:


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## The Catster

Fandabidosi!!!!!!!

xx:hug::hug:


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## i'm royal

Congrats!:happydance:Have a healthy and a happy pregnancy.


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

